# Solved: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll ?



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

My new best friend Scotty the dog (WinPatrol) just caught this file attempting to download some activex component. Because I couldn't verify the legitimacy either way I said no and thought I'd better look into it. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.winpatrol.com/db/plus2009/msxml3.html?msxml3.dll&1


----------



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

so is it normal for this file to be attempting to download active x?


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

It's normal to have such a parser installed on your system. If it was downloaded, it's probably because a website required that component or part of Windows decided to install it for your convenience. 

WinPatrol monitors ActiveX components because they can often be the source of a number of security vulnerabilities. You should have no problem allowing them to be installed if you know you're making changes to the computer (going to websites you trust that use ActiveX components, or updating your system for example). Some examples of programs/features that use ActiveX are Quicktime, RealPlayer, Java and Adobe Flash. 

If you do not have those installed, say for example you decided to block the Adobe ActiveX, you wouldn't be able to access some features on websites such as the video player in YouTube (Because it uses Flash). 


If you double click on the WinPatrol icon on the bottom right of your screen and then click on the ActiveX tab, you can see a list of installed ActiveX components. So even if you allow one to be installed, you can always go in and disable it later. 

Also, in the top right of the window, after you click on the ActiveX tab, you will see a blue question mark. That will lead you to a help file that gives you some more information on it.


----------



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the instructive feedback!


----------



## dhanubaba (Jan 18, 2009)

Dont use IE, that the only browser use active X


----------

